# Game Thread: Warriors @ Jazz (4/1). 250 Points for Prediction Game Winner!



## halfbreed

<center> * @ *  
*(26-45)*...................*(22-49) *
*
Delta Center
Friday April 1, 2005
6:00 PM PST
--------------------------------------------------------------------
*
*Probable Starters*





































Baron Davis | Jason Richardson | Mike Dunleavy | Troy Murphy | Adonal Foyle 





































Keith McLeod | Gordon Giricek | Matt Harpring | Mehmet Okur | Jarron Collins

*Key Matchup*








*vs. *








*Troy Murphy*..........................*Mehmet Okur*
*15.5*...............PPG...............12.2
*10.9*...............RPG...............7.2
1.3...............AST...............*1.9*
*0.68*................STL..............0.33
0.42................BLK..............*0.83*
1.61...............TO...............1.61
40.6%..............FG%..............*46.2%*
*41.7%*..............3P%..............29.1%
73.7%..............FT%..............*85.8%*
</center>



*Predictions Game​*

The donation limit is back on, so we can predict, but I won't be able to donate until it is re-enabled. 250 points is on the line! Same rules as always. The winner will be chosen from the following criteria, in the tiebreaker order as listed below. 
1. You must pick the winning team.
2. Point differential. 
3. Closest to the winning team's score.
4. Coin toss.​


----------



## B Dizzle

We're going to win this one, no one will be able to stop Baron!

Warriors 107
Jazz 98


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

Utah who??? 

We are hot right now, I love our fastbreak-uptempo style!


----------



## B Dizzle

don't forget to predict, DwyaneWade4MVP


----------



## halfbreed

Warriors 107
Jazz 99

JRich 28 pts, 8 reb
Baron 22 pts, 9 ast


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

B Dizzle said:


> don't forget to predict, DwyaneWade4MVP



Golden State 110
-
Utah 98


----------



## bruindre

Warriors 99
Jazz 92


----------



## ChristopherJ

Warriors 94
Jazz 89


----------



## halfbreed

All previous prediction game winners have been paid. :banana:


----------



## D5

_*Golden State Warriors:*_ 109
*Utah Jazz:* 101


----------



## dk1115

Gs 92
Utah 81


----------



## halfbreed

Game Preview 



> How quickly your fortunes can change in the NBA. When these two teams last met in the second game of the season on November 5, the Jazz were coming off their 19th consecutive season above .500 (42-40) and had signed free agent Carlos Boozer to pair with third year All Star Andrei Kirilenko. Utah started the season winning their first four games and six out of seven and defeated a Warriors team that would end up starting the season 3-12.
> 
> ...
> 
> MARCH MADNESS:
> The Warriors finished the month of March with a 10-6 record, marking the first time that they have been over .500 in March since 1993-94 when the squad was 9-6...This was also the Warriors first 10-win month since April, 1994 (10-3)...11 of the team’s 16 games in March were on the road (7-4 in those 11) and 10 of the 16 games were against playoff teams (5-5 in those 10).


----------



## Pejavlade

Warriors 96
Utah 86


----------



## Bret

The Warriors always had trouble in Utah. 

Warriors - 88
Jazz - 92


----------



## halfbreed

45-35 Warriors winning with about 3:00 left in the 2nd. 

Fisher 12 points


----------



## halfbreed

This game is a joke. Utah looks like an NBDL team out there.


----------



## halfbreed

Final.

Warriors 108
Jazz 91

Fisher 19 pts
Richardson 18 pts

Giricek 17 pts

Box Score


----------



## halfbreed

Warriors Victorious in 7 of Last 8 Games 



> SALT LAKE CITY (AP) -- Baron Davis has given the Golden State Warriors a new attitude, especially on the road.
> 
> "This is my first time playing on a team with a losing record," he said. "This is my first season not playing for the playoffs. But you have still have to have the mentality, the focus to win."
> 
> He certainly had that Friday night, when the Warriors won here after for the first time in more than 10 years, snapping a 19-game losing streak in Salt Lake City with a 108-91 victory over the Utah Jazz.
> 
> Though the Warriors are out of the playoff hunt, Davis has led his team to five straight road wins and seven wins in the last eight games overall. The streak is powered by Davis' ability to get his teammates good shots.
> 
> "We just shared. Tonight was a night when everybody just shared the ball. Guys were getting in and driving to the bucket," said Davis, who had 12 points, eight rebounds and seven assists despite sitting the entire fourth quarter.
> 
> Derek Fisher scored 19 points, including five 3-pointers, and was the beneficiary of his teammates driving and dishing the ball back for open shots.
> 
> "We were attacking and being aggressive from start to finish," Fisher said. "We're continuing to develop confidence as a team and learning more and more about each other,"
> 
> One thing they have learned is that Davis' playmaking makes them all better. *The Warriors have scored more than 100 points in each of their last 10 wins and posted their first five-game road winning streak since November 1978.*
> 
> "Baron has made a big difference. He's loosened the guys up and we're winning," said Troy Murphy, who scored 13 as seven Warriors reached double figures. "He gets people involved and made us a better team."
> *
> The Warriors' last won in Salt Lake City 112-104 on Nov. 11, 1994. *But this Jazz team bears little resemblance to those in the glory years. After 20 straight seasons of winning records, Utah has faltered so badly it's in danger of finishing behind the 25-57 record of the 1981-82 squad.


----------



## halfbreed

More Postgame Quotes 



> Mike Montgomery
> "When you don’t run in Utah, like we didn’t run today, it’s hard, the altitude is a little bit of a factor. Utah’s physical, they won’t just let you get stuff. We kinda set the tone both ways. They sliced us up pretty good with their offense early. They cut really hard, they set good screens. It took us a little while to adjust to that. We missed a lot of foul shots, it became contagious, they missed a lot of foul shots thank goodness. You could just see they’re struggling, they had a lot of point blank shots inside, but they just wouldn’t fall. It’s nice to get out, have a nice lead, get some people rested and some people playing time.
> 
> "I like Andreis a lot. For an 18 year old kid, he really is doing a good job."
> 
> On Baron Davis:
> "From a confidence standpoint, he’s makes everybody so much more confident."
> 
> Baron Davis
> "We just shared. Tonight was a night when everybody just shared the ball. I don’t know how many assists we had…it was more so the extra pass. Guys getting in and driving it to the bucket. We’re getting so much better as a ballclub. Offensively, that’s scary. But defensively, we have to still start to improve. I think tonight we really improved defensively."
> 
> "This is my first time playing on a team with a losing record. This my first season not playing for the playoffs. You still have to have that mentality, that focus."
> 
> On the team being better next year:
> "Absolutely. I think each and every individual on this team believes that, and understands that, and that’s why we playing so well."


----------



## halfbreed

*Game Photos
*


----------



## halfbreed

DwyaneWade4MVP won the prediction contest by predicting the largest margin of defeat. :clap:

Your points have been donated.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

halfbreed said:


> DwyaneWade4MVP won the prediction contest by predicting the largest margin of defeat. :clap:
> 
> Your points have been donated.


Thank you very much, you are doing a great job! Be sure to appear in the Hornets Game Threads, you can win you uCash points back there, 250 per game! And if you predict the record of the hornets in april right you even win more: 1.000 points!

To the game: another great efford of the hornets, they turn out to be Phoenix-like with their highscoring game!


----------



## B Dizzle

what's up with the warriors? that's the first 5 game winning streak in I don't know how many years! it's just great!!! Pietrus is so good!


----------



## RPGMan

7 out of 8 now, wow


----------



## Banjoriddim

It's nice to see that Warriors are winning.

How did Andreis play? In box score 4 blocks look impressive but he made also 6 fouls in 20 minute.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

RPGMan said:


> 7 out of 8 now, wow



WATCH OUT FOR 2005/06!!! :banana:


----------

